

FreeOTP – 2FA open source Google Authenticator - 2bluesc
https://fedorahosted.org/freeotp/

======
2bluesc
App store links:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.fedorahost...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.fedorahosted.freeotp)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/freeotp/id872559395](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/freeotp/id872559395)

------
mattkrea
Isn't Google Authenticator already open source?

[https://code.google.com/p/google-
authenticator/source/browse...](https://code.google.com/p/google-
authenticator/source/browse/#git%2Fmobile)

